# Hot Hot Hot !



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Is it just me or are we soooo not used to this weather   I know I shouldn't but can't help wishing it a bit cooler ..sunny but cooler


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

i could really do with it being cooler too or even a breeze would be nice


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How you are coping being pregnant hunny I will never know .. I hope you are naked sitting in front of a fan


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

​
[fly][/fly]

Is finally here! 
woo hoo​


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wouldloveababycat said:


> How you are coping being pregnant hunny I will never know .. I hope you are naked sitting in front of a fan


Sitting in a dark room with fan on, or for short periods outside with feet in the paddling pool. Why does summer seems to go for one extreme to the other.

I've just looked at the 5 day forcast and its sunshine and showers after today so that might be nicer, but then again the BBC did say its currently cloudy here and only 17 degrees umm think they are somewhere else


----------



## Lorna (Apr 8, 2004)

I have wanted weather like this for ages.  Finally the garden is not being battered by winds, and. maybe, just maybe, the toms, cucumbers, and squashes will start to grow.  OK I now get the chance to complain about it being too hot   Never satisfied.

I just looked out the window, and its raining here in Cambs.  Oh well the garden needs the water!

Lorna


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Something in between would be nice ..rain at night and cool and sunny during the day ..don't ask for much do we    .. bloomin car alarm has been going off all afternoon ..can feel a headache coming on ..grump grump grump .. I am sure prog tablets must make you grumpy as I have been ever since I started taking them


----------



## Chris F (Apr 3, 2005)

It's really hot/humid here, but you can't see in front of your nose for FOG, thick FOG!!!  I would love some sunshine

Chris


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh at least its not foggy here cloudy now and muggy but not foggy


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

still sunny and muggy here.  Think we have a chance of storms overnight and I hate thunder


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ohh the weather here in wales is lush hot sunny and bright perfect for the beach its a shame im not going


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

tooooooo blooomin hot here,dont even venture outside .wheres the rain


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

They say it takes around 5-6 days for our bodys to get used to warm temps, so when its only here for a few days it feels horrible but when we have hot weather for weeks our bodies are then used to it  

But.....its so bl00day hot   I only have to make myself a drink and im all hot and bothered


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well im washing myself down with baby wipes everyso often,at this rate theyll be all gone


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

wishing4miracle said:


> well im washing myself down with baby wipes everyso often,at this rate theyll be all gone


cold flannels. Feel for you with twins its bad enough with 1 in there


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Ooooh I don't like thunder and over the last half hour or so the sky has turned from very blue to gurt big black clouds  

Oh crikey, I though I just heard some but it was a motorbike


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

❁BG2007❁ said:


> Ooooh I don't like thunder and over the last half hour or so the sky has turned from very blue to gurt big black clouds
> 
> Oh crikey, I though I just heard some but it was a motorbike


it now seems to be saying tues for them. Means i will be home alone I hate thunder and as I have to go to mw on Tues morning just convinced DH he will have to use public transport to get to work so I can use the car!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

OOh lovely rain has cooled it down now   much better ..I prefer the autumn and spring to summer just a bit of sunshine ..and I love windy days when its not too cold that blow your cares away  

Hope its cooled down for all you ladies in waiting   its due to be another hot one tomorrow   

Cat x


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

We have had no rain     looks like another hot one, although they did say chance of showers later


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

dull here at the moment not that I mind at all.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

How has the weather been for you all this weekend?


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

wouldloveababycat said:


> How has the weather been for you all this weekend?


A bit cloudy, a bit of blue sky, a bit sunny, a bit rainy, a bit cool, a bit warm and a bit hot.........

 typical British weather then!


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

same here ..sun is trying to break through at the moment

Cat x


----------



## foxylady73 (May 11, 2008)

Much the same here - cloudy but the sun definitely wants to come out, still really muggy.  I wanted to have a barbie tonight but not sure now....


----------

